# ideas for living room ceiling in old farmhouse



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

We're ready to do something about the ceiling. Original dark wood was covered at some point (many years ago) with ceiling tiles. Ugly ceiling tiles, some of them loose and deteriorating.

I want something up there that looks nice but not $$. I have looked at the Armstrong texture ceiling tiles (not cheap), but someone on this forum almost a decade ago mentioned using wood planks in their old farmhouse.

If anyone has done that, I'd like to know more, as well as other ideas.

We thought about pulling down all the existing ceiling tiles, but that's way too much for us to do. 

Thanks.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

My ceiling has wood planks.. old tongue and groove.. When we bought the place, it was covered in acoustic tiles.. they looked bad.. Pulled them all down and will repaint the old wood ceiling white.. or maybe even dark brown like it already is.. 

It's not a lot of work to pull down the tiles.. it's a lot of work to pull out the staples if they used that, or remove the glue if they glued them... 

You don't want to put anything over the tiles.. eventually things will get loos and probably fall.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I have this question also !! But.. ours is our kitchen ceiling.took the ceiling tiles down and it was a brown tongue and groove ceiling which I love but dark brown in color. It makes the kitchen dark. We did stain it...but in doing that all the little staples holes in the wooden ceiling now get dust..and husband actually used a brush to stain it (?) so I have these tiny "hairs' hanging that catch dust..:hohum: Looks like the ceiling has hair !! But...want to paint it white but don't know what to do with the little holes. I think you might have the same problem if you paint over the wood .


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

We're not really sure what kind of ceiling -- real ceiling -- is up there. We've had a peek or two where one of the old ceiling tiles was coming down (painter put it back with nails).

Pretty sure these ceiling tiles were nailed into the wood, no staples. This is an old house and I think these ugly tiles were used for a decorative update at some point.

Semi-steading: you advise taking down the tiles no matter what we put up because the tiles will loosen? Just clarification.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

We did our walls in drywall and wainscoating, the ceiling, for the look we wanted, we used T-111, exterior siding, wood. Painted an off white...looks great.

Matt


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes, if you decide to put anything up, take down the tiles. You don't want to keep putting layer over layer.. It will become too heavy and start pulling away.. 

I plan to lightly sand ours before we paint to take the burs off the holes from the staples, and maybe force some dust into the holes.. Then the paint should fill the rest of the hole... Especially if we prime first.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

If they are small holes or dents and your going to paint just use drywall compound. Easy to sand and won't be noticed. i have T&G i am recycling and using in my TH. I will paint it a bone color or take a sample of pine to Paint store and see what they come up with trying to match it. Probaby a light tannins yellow ​


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I'm following this thread with interest. We have drywalled - but not mudded - 10' high ceilings. We want something a little different than basic flat sheetrock ceilings, something in keeping with the Tuscan theme we're using.


----------



## Esprit (Dec 17, 2011)

How about tin ceiling tiles? You can also get them in different colors.
http://metalceilingexpress.com/tin_website_145.htm?gclid=CIjJzsvW07kCFYqR3godUToAYw


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Esprit said:


> How about tin ceiling tiles? You can also get them in different colors.
> http://metalceilingexpress.com/tin_website_145.htm?gclid=CIjJzsvW07kCFYqR3godUToAYw


So lovely. So incredibly spendy... 

We were looking at some paneling that may work. We'd put that up, with some faux beams to camouflage the seams.


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

we looked at tin, too, but way too $$$.

The ideas/comments have made us re-think exposing the original ceiling.
Questions:
1, best to remove the old tiles?
2, best tool to use to get them down?

That way, if we don't like what we see, we can then decide which way to go.

trouble-shoot this plan, please.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Depends on how the tile was put up... If it was stapled, just pull it down with your hands.. that what I did... If it's glued, you will probably need a scraper.. a floor scraper might work well... If it's nailed, a hammer or crow foot pry bar.. 

I have thousands of staples to pull from my ceiling, but my wife is chomping at the bit to get it done.. she can knock herself out...


----------



## Work InProgress (Feb 28, 2011)

They make plastic tiles to look like real tin tiles. Look pretty good and no real way to tell if you choose a color (antique tin, copper etc). You can also get plain white and paint or not. Most come in 2 ft X 2 ft sheets. 

http://www.talissadecor.com/catalog/glue-up-faux-tin-ceiling-tiles/antique-finish-ceiling-tile


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Around here, the plastic tiles are $32 for a 2x3 square. Still a little out of my range. We have a LOT of ceiling to cover!

ETA: Those sure are pretty. Wonder what the shipping would be? I still can't do the whole ceiling (30x34, I think) but the vinyl tiles might make a pretty backsplash.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

If you want a project, you can vacu-form plastic over a tin tile. Make Magazine had an article a while back on vacu-forming using a shop vac, perforated pegboard, and a few odds and ends.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

I have seen metal barn siding used and it can look really cute and rustic. pintrest may be your friend. will need pics when ur done.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

4'x8' bead board panels or pine tongue and groove boards....James


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

jwal10 said:


> 4'x8' bead board panels or pine tongue and groove boards....James


The bead board panels were starting to look good, until I saw this ceiling:


----------

